

Twitter flight invite page is built in  ColdFusion - jflowers45
https://www.twitterflight.com/index.cfm

======
dutchrapley
Apple's Investor Relations website is also built with ColdFusion -
[http://investor.apple.com/sec.cfm](http://investor.apple.com/sec.cfm) \-
which is mostly likely not built by a consulting service.

I'd bet that neither site uses Adobe ColdFusion, but rather the Railo open
source engine - [http://www.getrailo.org/](http://www.getrailo.org/)

The perception is that most developers that have built applications in CF have
moved on to other languages and frameworks like Go, Clojure, Ruby on Rails,
Django, Python, and Node.js.

While app development in CF has been on the decline for several years, there
is still a very solid CMS on the platform (Mura) and is used by Intel,
Nationwide Insurance and few other high profile companies and colleges.

What I found the most interesting was the use of "fuseaction" in the url -
[https://www.twitterflight.com/?fuseaction=reg.Apply](https://www.twitterflight.com/?fuseaction=reg.Apply)

This is a convention that was used by the Fusebox framework, which has been
defunct for quite a long time.

~~~
rip747
Mura... solid? I think not. More like convenient. It's one of two free CMS
built on CFML. The second one being ContentBox.

------
jamesjyu
This is not that interesting. Marketing pages like these are usually
outsourced to agencies. This doesn't suggest that Twitter itself will be
moving their main stack to ColdFusion.

~~~
jflowers45
humorous/ironic is probably the better word. The application server on this
site is pretty much irrelevant, they could've just used a google form to
collect the data.

------
rip747
FYI. Just because it's a CFM extension, doesn't mean that they are using
ColdFusion (which is Adobe's CFML engine). They could very well be using Railo
([http://www.getrailo.org/](http://www.getrailo.org/)) or OpenBD
([http://openbd.org/](http://openbd.org/)). Both of which are free, open
sourced and magnitudes faster then ColdFusion.

~~~
jflowers45
good call ... maybe better to say using CFML

------
jflowers45
As a longtime ColdFusion user, and maybe one of the 3 of us who is remaining,
I found this to be interesting.

~~~
byoung2
As an April Fools joke a few years ago we changed our dev server to use all
.cfm extensions (it was a node.js app) and convinced everybody that we were
switching to ColdFusion

~~~
thirsteh
It was a node.js app. You didn't need to add .cfm to the paths to make it a
joke.

/me ducks

~~~
fleitz
node.js or how I stopped worrying and learned to love spaghetti code.

------
dutchrapley
This is the agency behind the site -
[http://www.webeventsglobal.com](http://www.webeventsglobal.com)

